# How to tell a hedgehog's age?



## Chiatsu (Jun 15, 2017)

How do you tell a hedgehog's age? I just bought my first hedgie 3 days ago and the seller told me that she's 3 months old. It kinda seem sketchy 'cause she's really really huge. I have seen pictures of 2 months old hedgehogs and they are so small! I tried measuring her and she's at least 5 inches.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There really isn't any way to tell their age for sure, especially once they're past the baby quillings. Hedgehogs can vary a lot in size, so it's possible she's just a big girl.


----------

